# Sick Red Wag Platy



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello,

What kind of sickness is this?




How do I treat it?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Fin rot. Is it upside down? You can get meds at Petsmart or Petco. You should do a 50% change if you can't put in a tank of its own.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

I was able to capture it and place it in a 1gal tank. I am worried that it might have infected the other fishes in my main tank.

I just did a search on fin rot and it looks like it can be caused by a bacteria or a fungus.
Any idea which one is causing this on my platy?


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

It's head is pointed down.

Does fin rot spreads to other fishes?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Fin rot is largely related to bad water, unless you got the fish when the issues started. Not spreadable, but if your water is poor others could also have problems. What are your normal maintenence/water change practices?


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

It is a new tank. Bought a bunch of stuff and set it up. After that I started reading about it on the net. I should have studied it 1st before buying...

I am going to get the API master test kit to test the water.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Get API Melafix and Pimafix as well. One is anti-bacterial, and one is anti-fungal. They will have instructions on which will treat fin rot, but get both for any further outbreaks of anything else. Remove the carbon from your main tank's filter and dose both your quarantine tank and the main tank with only the med that treats for fin rot. You could do a two-for and feed your fish some garlic at the same time to take care of any parasites they may have. It won't screw with the meds, and fish love garlic.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Looks to me like he is a goner.

If he is in a 1 gallon tank, add some anacharis to help maintain water quality.

Hopefully the other fish in the original tank are not like this. If so perhaps he was being picked on my other fish.

my .02


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello,

Thanks for the replies.
I have posted on the "new to fresh water hobby" for help.
I have included test for water and a short history.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/need-help-new-aquarium-10239.html#post68528


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

This is where it should be posted.

I don't know that there is much help for that fish. Have you done the water change or gotten any meds yet?


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> This is where it should be posted.
> 
> I don't know that there is much help for that fish. Have you done the water change or gotten any meds yet?


He died this morning.*frown

I got the betta :betta: and the julii cory in there now.
I bought both Melafix and Pimafix but I only added Melafix to the 1gal tank.
From the instruction, I have to dose it for 7 days.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Get API Melafix and Pimafix as well. One is anti-bacterial, and one is anti-fungal. They will have instructions on which will treat fin rot, but get both for any further outbreaks of anything else. Remove the carbon from your main tank's filter and dose both your quarantine tank and the main tank with only the med that treats for fin rot. You could do a two-for and feed your fish some garlic at the same time to take care of any parasites they may have. It won't screw with the meds, and fish love garlic.


How do I feed the fish garlic? Should I just chop a clove into very little pieces? how much to feed?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The easiest way to feed garlic is to soak the food in the juice.They will eat chopped garlic as well, but its best to give it with food.I prefer to soak pellets rather than flakes.Flakes fall apart too easy where the pellets soften up and soak it in really well.


----------

